# Sump pump pit never opened to ground water



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Answer this---do you have another sump pit that does have a pump in it?


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

There are no other sump pits. This is the only one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's odd---often there is one sump pit and one sewage pit---I figured that was an unused sewage pit.

If you slice slits into the sides of the pit--it will relieve pressure under the slab--

Odd that you don't have exterior footing drain tiles leading to the pit.

Is your home built into a hill with a walk out basement?(Daylight drainage?)


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

I misunderstood, there is a sewer pit, but that is completely sealed. The basement is pumbed for a full bath. I was only talking about the sump pit for ground water.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The sump pit by itself, with some holes or slits in the sides and also a sump pump, will protect against basement flooding within an approximately four foot radius around it.

To get protection all the way around the basement you would normally need nearly horizontal drain tiles or perforated drain pipes aka a French drain all the way around the foundation under floor level, either just inside or just outside, those pipes emptying into the pit.

If the foundation and basement floor were built atop coarse gravel rather than sand or soil, the drainage into the pit may be fast enough to protect the entire basement without the need for perforated pipes.


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

AllanJ said:


> The sump pit by itself, with some holes or slits in the sides and also a sump pump, will protect against basement flooding within an approximately four foot radius around it.
> 
> To get protection all the way around the basement you would normally need nearly horizontal drain tiles or perforated drain pipes aka a French drain all the way around the foundation under floor level, either just inside or just outside, those pipes emptying into the pit.
> 
> If the foundation and basement floor were built atop coarse gravel rather than sand or soil, the drainage into the pit may be fast enough to protect the entire basement without the need for perforated pipes.


I read somewhere that on newer houses they usually put perferated drain tile around the foundation and connect it to the sump pit. In a perfect world, I was hoping to cut into my sump pit and find these tiles on the other side. Is this likely?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Standav said:


> I read somewhere that on newer houses they usually put perferated drain tile around the foundation and connect it to the sump pit. In a perfect world, I was hoping to cut into my sump pit and find these tiles on the other side. Is this likely?


Most likely there are no drain tiles. But even if there were drain tiles, you might have to demolish much of the pit wall to find the tiles. You would not know at what depth any existing drain tiles would want to enter the pit nor where along the circumference of the pit the pipes are.

You might want to start looking for drain tiles by cutting the basement floor about three feet from the pit and against the foundation wall. Usually the drain tiles are against the foundation footing which in turn is probably 8 inches to a foot below the floor surface.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Show us both pits--the open unused one and the sealed pit---


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

I have attached photos of the sewer pit, the sump pit and the inside of the sump pit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A picture of the piping coming out of that pit will be needed---I bet that one contains your perimeter drain pipes----I know that it's sealed up---but opening it would give you the true answer--and not our guesses.


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, I think your right. I never checked that because when I had the house inspected the inspector said that was for the removal of the waste for the bathroom that is in the basement. I'm assuming he didn't know what he was talking about, or did he? I guess if I have this working and only one point where water is seeping in, then I need to install a french drain or something.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What happen when you run water in that bathroom?

That looks like a sewage line (PVC) as opposed to the typical footing drain (Black corrugated pipe)


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

The bathroom in the basement is nonexistant. There is some plumbing for it, if we ever decide to finish the basement in the bathroom, but there isn't a faucet or toliet.


----------



## Standav (Jun 19, 2012)

There is a vertical crack down my foundation. It is leaking water into the basement. I have read a lot about this but not sure the right path to take. I was assuming that if I opened the sump pit and pumped out ground water than it may stop. Here is a photo of the crack. Should I leave the sump alone, and focus on patching this crack (from outside or inside?) and adding drain tile?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Even if you have perimiter drains--that crack will still seep water--it is above the drain.

Most cracks like that can be successfully fixed with epoxy injection---(around $300 for a single crack--less if you have others.

Curing the leak from the outside is the best--but major money and destruction of the landscaping--

Try the epoxy injection---


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> What happen when you run water in that bathroom?
> 
> That looks like a sewage line (PVC) as opposed to the typical footing drain (Black corrugated pipe)


White PVC, with 3/8" to 1/2" holes about 6 inches apart the whole length, is perfectly usable for perimeter drains.

A sewage line should never come into and dump into an indoor chamber that is not hermetically sealed (except for inlet and outlet pipes).


----------

